# What is this song called?



## FossilMusic (Oct 26, 2010)

I found this song back in 2005 on the "Search for a Star" page on the Gorillaz website (now defunct). As it is now defunct, I managed to find it once more and now that I have, I recorded the audio from one of the entries submitted to the contest. I didn't know what it was called back then, and I don't know now. To me, it sounds a small bit like something that Blur might do, but I know nothing of it.

That said, if anyone knows what it is called, please tell me, so I can find it and download it for my very own.

I asked this on Yahoo! Answers and only got one response from someone telling me that it is called "No Name!". I can't be sure if that was the title of the song, the artist, or whether this fellow was just mocking me.

Here it is:

__
https://soundcloud.com/diego-salas-6%2Fno-name-taken-from-the-now


----------

